
Investigative Strike Teams - twampss
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/ist
======
ph0rque
Great post Aaron, now let's see it happen! You have the connections/resources,
why not you?

~~~
FraaJad
I think he is already doing that with : <http://www.watchdog.net/>
<http://www.stopfakereform.com/> and <http://change-congress.org/>

~~~
acgourley
He's playing the role of the technical guy, and to some extent, the blogger,
in those roles. He's certainly not assembling all the other pieces of the
puzzle in any of them.

------
ambition
All this needs is a revenue model that can make these teams self-sufficient.

~~~
acgourley
That is certainly the biggest hole in his idea, so far.

------
kurtosis
I like this idea except for the part about investigative teams being more
activist. I think that having a political agenda, even a completely overt one,
undermines the credibility of such a team.

~~~
apu
Except that everyone who spends a large portion of their time/effort on some
issue will _inevitably_ end up having a bias towards one side or the other,
and so it's better to have it out in the open rather than falsely claim
objectivity.

